# [b]What am I missing, how to watch 2 channels?[/b]



## staci (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok as most of you know were migrating over from DTVTivo units and learning slowly 

On the Tivo's we could switch back and forth between 2 live programs on different channels and watch both of them by hitting the down arrow on the main navigation button. There was a 30 minute buffer on both channels. 

But I don't see that on the new R15s, please tell me that its there and I'm just missing it?

Also the learning curve and ease and intutuitiveness of these DVR's seem much slower and complex than than the Tivo units

Thanks

S


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There is only one live buffer; it is 90 minutes.

The closest you can come to emulating dual buffers is to record both shows, then use the previous channel button to toggle between watching the two recordings.

There are 2 tuners, and you can record one show while watching a different show live, or record 2 shows at the same time. However there is only one live show buffer, and no way to manually toggle between the tuners.

Carl


----------



## staci (Dec 19, 2005)

carl6 said:


> There is only one live buffer; it is 90 minutes.
> 
> Carl


Thats NOT wanted to hear :nono2: :eek2:


----------



## staci (Dec 19, 2005)

carl6 said:


> There is only one live buffer; it is 90 minutes.
> 
> Carl


Thats NOT wanted to hear :nono2: :eek2:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Rumor has it that Dual Live Buffers is on it's way. Until we see it I would just take it as a rumor though.


----------

